# where did all the marriott getaways and exchanges go



## TSPam (May 25, 2012)

Hi
I was looking at getaways in the fall in Orlando and Hilton Head this morning and now all the orlando's are gone. 
Also, I see no exchanges with my studio either for a whole year ( except for this weekend!)

Is it just me or is it a change


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2012)

TSPam said:


> Hi
> I was looking at getaways in the fall in Orlando and Hilton Head this morning and now all the orlando's are gone.
> Also, I see no exchanges with my studio either for a whole year ( except for this weekend!)
> 
> Is it just me or is it a change



Had they been there before and just disappeared, or are you basing this off of past years experiences?

Edited to add: I think there is a glitch perhaps in the II system. Did a search this morning and there were lots of weeks where I was looking. A search now turns up nothing. Not even Grande Vista in Orlando.


----------



## TSPam (May 25, 2012)

Yes, that is what I was saying. Everything there this morning and now---gone!


----------



## BocaBoy (May 25, 2012)

This happens every once in a while.  I'm sure they will be back later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 25, 2012)

I was just going to post about this.  Glad to see I am not the only one.  There was some good Marriott inventory this morning, some really good stuff and now it is gone.


----------



## ljlong15 (May 25, 2012)

I noticed the same thing--was wondering where all the Marriotts went.  I was looking at exchanges and getaways and they were there this morning.  Does anyoen know why this happens?


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 25, 2012)

I just checked out II to look for exchanges.  There are no Marriott exchanges for Orlando, Williamsburg, or anyother place I checked.  I hope this is due to some kind of system gremlin that will soon be expunged.


----------



## Cmore (May 25, 2012)

ljlong15 said:


> I noticed the same thing--was wondering where all the Marriotts went.  I was looking at exchanges and getaways and they were there this morning.  Does anyoen know why this happens?



Everyone's worst fears must have finally come true,  All the weeks are now in the firm control of the DC .......  :rofl:


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 25, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Cmore said:


> Everyone's worst fears must have finally come true,  All the weeks are now in the firm control of the DC .......  :rofl:



Good one, Cmore!!  Made me chuckle/laugh.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 25, 2012)

I've noticed, in the past, that if you do a search twice within a minute or two of each other, the results change. Sometimes significant change.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2012)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I've noticed, in the past, that if you do a search twice within a minute or two of each other, the results change. Sometimes significant change.



I initially suspected this, but clicking the search button multiple times still results in zero inventory.

I can only see one flexchange Grande Vista week at the moment.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 25, 2012)

Just checked and I still cannot see any marriott weeks.  This is true when using my marriott deposits and worldmark.  Odd.  Things were working until about 10:30 AM but all the exchanges have been gone since sometime before noon.

I wonder if anyone has called II about this.


----------



## Mahou (May 26, 2012)

still no Marriotts in the system at 10 a.m central european time


----------



## Cobra1950 (May 26, 2012)

You folks are correct, I was working the site for the last several days and focused on Park City Summittwatch and Mountainside.  They had their usual ton of vacancies for the summer-at least 20 each- and fall and nearly all disappeared overnight!
   If that holds it is a *MAJOR SHIFT IN TACTICSby Marriott to push people to DC points byt the June cutoff!*
   Maybe when June 14 is over they will be reposted but for now they are gone
   Seems like the guys who organized the Facebook stock sale are handling Marriott inventory now


----------



## amycurl (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried to call Marriott and see what they said? I hope this gets fixed by the June 14 date; I was hoping for a spring trip to a Marriott next year.


----------



## brego (May 26, 2012)

I too had been doing some searching for Marriott getaways and exchanges a couple of days ago. There was lots of inventory for both in all the areas I was looking. This morning not a single Marriott exchange or getaway to be found in all the areas I was searching. I did a search for the next 12 months. I know it is not a quality filter as I saw lots of inventory 2 days ago and I am still seeing Four Seasons. Also, not a single Marriott getaways. I guess I will wait and check back in a couple of days.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 26, 2012)

amycurl said:


> Has anyone tried to call Marriott and see what they said?



I just called Interval and asked about this problem.  The representative I talked to was unaware of the problem and checked with others at Interval.  No one knew about it, so they said they would raise the question with their supervisors.  My representative seemed like the most knowledgeable person I have ever spoken to at Interval.  She agreed that this must be a system glitch within Interval.


----------



## amycurl (May 26, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> My representative seemed like the most knowledgeable person I have ever spoken to at Interval.



That's certainly saying something! I hope you made note of her name and extension. That's great that she's checking for you; thanks for taking one for the team and calling.

Even if it was a ploy by Marriott to encourage enrollment by the June deadline, why would they have pulled the Getaways? Aren't they losing revenue by doing that? That does seem to support that's it some kind of weird glitch.


----------



## littlestar (May 26, 2012)

Someone on Interval's community board forums said they asked a II rep and they said there was some type of computer upgrade causing the disappearance of the Marriott inventory.

The Hilton Head Marriotts show up when I do a Getaway search for a year out.  I'm not seeing Orlando when I do a search for it, though.


----------



## wvacations (May 26, 2012)

Just to see how the system is working, I did a request with a Platinum Holiday 1BR week at Shadow Ridge Enclaves (Christmas Week). I put every Marriott property in the search field using this string :

MHZ, MGA, MAO, MSU, MBY, MBP, MCV, MEM, MCU, MCP, MDS, MPD, MFV, MFC, MGC, MC1, MGO, MGV, MGR, MHH, HPS, MHG, MIP, MKW, MKO, MK1, MLE, MMC, MMB, MMO, MMS, MVL, MOU, NCV, MPB, MOW, MPU, MP1, MUZ, MRP, MSP, MRD, MSK, MDO, MVB, MEV, MSW, MSN, MSF, MML, MVF, MVD, MAW, MGK, MCP

Then I choose dates from today until 1 year from today. The search returned 10 properties. The first 7 were for weeks starting today or tomorrow!

The next 3 properties were all in Hilton Head with lots of weeks but none starting until November 10,2012 or later.

Something is not right!


----------



## billymach4 (May 26, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> I just checked out II to look for exchanges.  There are no Marriott exchanges for Orlando, Williamsburg, or anyother place I checked.  I hope this is due to some kind of system gremlin that will soon be expunged.



Ah Ha!  I told you all there was a mole in the system!


----------



## ldanna (May 27, 2012)

Cmore said:


> Everyone's worst fears must have finally come true,  All the weeks are now in the firm control of the DC .......  :rofl:



Sunday morning and still nothing. I am starting to believe this is not a joke.


----------



## kjd (May 27, 2012)

I haven't done a search in a while and I saw the same thing today as others have reported.  I noticed one other thing.  I noted the number of new properties in II.  Very few of them had a Premier designation.  Additionally, they were offering an AC just for booking one of them.  I've always thought the the Premier designation was about equal to a Marriott.

On the surface this smacks of desperation by II.  It looks like they signed up a number of inferior properties to offset the loss of Marriott properties to the DC.  I hope there is another explanation for this like a computer problem but that still doesn't explain all of the new (and probably less desirable) properties.  If this is the new reality then you're better off dumping all of your units into the DC and putting up with the skim.  If you didn't enroll in the DC you can still get your Marriott purchased units in at a higher price.  Your re-sale units will have to be used, rented or traded for this schlock.  What a scam has been played here if this is so.  The Marriott sales staff is having the last laugh.  Remember the statement "nothing has changed for the weeks owners with the new points system"?


----------



## bogey21 (May 27, 2012)

kjd said:


> The Marriott sales staff is having the last laugh.  Remember the statement "nothing has changed for the weeks owners with the new points system"?



This may be true or not true.  But if true, it is a real kick in the butt for Marriott Weeks owners!

George


----------



## Cobra1950 (May 27, 2012)

Same for me, I checked again for Marriott weeks on II at Summittwatch and Mountainside, not even Bronze weeks for trade!!  Absolutely 0 inventory where a few days ago maybe 100 weeks between them of nearly useless Spring, Summer and Fall inventory (that is why nobody builds ski timeshares any more)
   Marriott's hardball game is on folks, not sure what else they can do to escalate it but whatever it is they probably will before June 14!!
   It appears they are willing to sacrifice even the small income they would get from renting these as part of the "promotion".  Only remaining question is are they going to do this going forward, cutting off trades for Marriott owners trying to operate in the II world and force them to the Marriott "dark" side of bookings.  I would expect seeing this that between now and June 14 anybody wishing to buy points will pay full price, no negotiations on anything 
    Having been with Marriott TS since 1999 and seeing their agressive price increases when they were selling deeded property, I had a feeling they would open up the trap door on II (and in the end that is why I bit the bullet and joined DC) and looks like they did in a big way.
     If it was a computer problem II would have been resolved by now, question is will Marriott back off after June 14?  I am sure Marriott has been reading this blog and all the folks commenting about how DC points were a waste, so somebody decided to take their game ball and leave the stadium 
      If Tuesday finds the weeks reinstated on II great, but I would not hold my breath waiting


----------



## ilene13 (May 27, 2012)

I too have been checking.  Using my RR spring break weeks, Marriott Surfwatch 3 bedroom platinum and my Aruba Ocean Club platinum weeks I put in from Oct 2012 to Aug 2013 I played with all destinations.  Very few Marriott weeks for that entire time period.  A few in HH at Harbour Pointe, Sunset Pointe and Monarch---all in the winter, one in Palm Springs in Aug.  
I hope this is just a glitch and not Marriott screwing weeks owners.  We are still on the fence about joining DC and this really makes me nervous.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2012)

I really doubt that MVCI has anything to do with this. II owns the use of those weeks once they are deposited. MVCI can't just come along and decide they want them unless they are willing to offer II just compensation. We know that MVCI isn't flush with lots of cash to just toss to II to pull all weeks back. II also wants happy customers, and pulling all of these out won't make for happy customers. If MVCI did decide to take them and offer up weeks in exchange, then we should still see those other weeks out there.

My guess is that it is still a system issue. They probably did some update of some type that calculates the trade power of a week and this broken. It is a holiday weekend and not much will happen to get it fixed until after everyone returns from the holiday.

It is also possible that they don't want to give away free weeks with their "Bonus Week Bonanza" by offering up prime properties. They want to unload the lower end resorts they have on their books. So they are "hiding" all of the more premier level resorts. If that is the case, we won't see anything change until after the current exchange promotion ends on June 1st.


----------



## Cmore (May 27, 2012)

ldanna said:


> Sunday morning and still nothing. I am starting to believe this is not a joke.



I do believe II is having some computer issues related to Marriott, and I also believe there is possibly some changes to their set up to protect Marriott internal trading priority, additionally there could be a shift in Marriott holding or recalling their bulk deposits.

So we'll just have to see how this works out.  The two things that don't make sense are, the lack of communication from II or Marriott, that is just poor.  One or both know what is going on and why, and it most likely isn't anything sinister for Marriott owners - even unenrolled.

What leads me to this is the second thing: Marriott cannot take all the deposits from owners, just bulk deposits or trading like for like as has been discussed for DC purposes.  For virtually all weeks to be gone would have to mean that of the weeks shown a couple days ago, there were virtually no owner deposits - highly unlikely.

To me it all points to some programming adjustments.   Film at 11.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2012)

There is also an active thread in the Sightings forum about this same issue.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1299291


----------



## klpca (May 27, 2012)

Cmore said:


> Marriott cannot take all the deposits from owners, just bulk deposits or trading like for like as has been discussed for DC purposes.  For virtually all weeks to be gone would have to mean that of the weeks shown a couple days ago, there were virtually no owner deposits - highly unlikely.



I agree. I think that the scope of the problem points to a programming issue too. There are only 10 owner deposits on II? I doubt it.


----------



## MabelP (May 27, 2012)

If it isn't a glitch, what are they going to do with all the dog weeks such as Summitt Watch/Mountainside in October, November, and early December? They can't leave them empty.

So strange!

Are Marriott Owners getting exchanges on their requests this weekend?


----------



## csalter2 (May 27, 2012)

*Let's wait and see*

Let's remain calm and not start with the conspiracy theories yet. We all can get there so quickly.  

It may be a computer glitch or some kind of new system being implemented. Let's hold our horses.


----------



## funtime (May 27, 2012)

This is an astonishing diminishment of available units.  The last minute Marriots are the sizzle in the champane.  Funtime


----------



## billymach4 (May 27, 2012)

If this is a software glitch or problem... II should have all of their respective IT staff fixing the problem. This is a revenue issue for both II and Marriott. They might as well say the system is down. 

I do agree it is a system related issue, Holiday weekend or not get your butts in the office and fix the problem ASAP. II must be losing  $$$ due to this problem. 

If this was your Bank and you went online an could not see your money what would you do, how would you feel. 

My timeshare deposits are my assets just the same. My timeshare deposits are my money. If I want to leverage my money for a TS exchange today I am severely limited.

I am sorry but this is just unacceptable for II to lack such support!


----------



## jme (May 27, 2012)

*recourse?*

email Steve Weisz, president of MVCI.  

steve.weisz@vacationclub.com

keep it nice, he's a good guy.  

I'm not sure what's going on either, but I have seen this happen before. Weeks have disappeared several times for a day or two, or three. They have always reappeared. Hopefully this is just another one of those times.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 27, 2012)

II has been pushing membership renewals. Right now I'm not very impressed with II and how they have handled this issue. I have a bunch of Marriott weeks on deposit and see very limited Marriott exchanges available. 

I won't extend my membership if II doesn't continue to offer Marriott exchanges. There are other options and vacation opportunities.


----------



## Cobra1950 (May 28, 2012)

Well, as the withdrawal of Marriott inventory from II continues Monday am, I'd say if it was not back on to II by mid day Tuesday, after the holiday, that the question of what happened to it will be answered.  Main question after that will be will any of it be restored after the June 14 cutoff of DC points membership purchase at a reasonable price 
     In particular the large inventory listed for Summittwatch and Mountainside was likely a bulk Marriott deposit as bronze, silver, and gold weeks in these ski resorts are pretty much dead issues, ski weeks sold out quickly but the other weeks were mostly a drag, and that is why nobody builds ski timeshares anymore.
      It would be a smart move on Marriott's part to pull the inventory 0ff II to scare the daylights out of "fence sitters" who have not joined DC points (I did not want to either).  After June 14, I suspect that Marriott will write off the non-joiners permanently, redeposit the weeks, and focus their marketing efforts going forward on overall reduction of Marriott weeks they deposit on II, maybe including eventual bulk sales of the low value weeks they own in inventory to wholesalers, creating a two tier ownership class and cutting their overall cost of maintenance fees, etc.
       In the meantime, if they do something like that, it may well drive the resale value in the open market of "legacy" units way down, if it was not low enough already.
       All above is all speculation of course, but the "smell test" of II inventory vanishing given the circumstances indicates somebody has a plan here.


----------



## sb2313 (May 28, 2012)

*short stay*

The marriotts DO show up if you search for a short stay exchange.  I was looking at late august and saw multiple marriotts in orlando, so I searched other months and got the same results.  This is a pathetic PR move by Interval in that they have not addressed this at all or taken time to fix it(holiday weekend or not!), but it appears that the "glitch" excuse is correct.  Unless the short stay inventory is the glitch???


----------



## burg1121 (May 28, 2012)

just did a search and all i got was winter weeks in HH and a hotel room in the first week of june at MKB i believe its MVCI not II.


----------



## DanaTom (May 28, 2012)

*called MVC*

spoke to an associate there and when asked why inventory for trades are no longer coming up on II, they said they were not aware of any system problems at II and maybe there just isn't any available for what you want.....   I said there is always some available for my exchanges and I asked if MVC pulled all of their inventory, and the response was No.  

This is a very strange situation.   I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## funtime (May 28, 2012)

Cobra1950 said:


> In particular the large inventory listed for Summittwatch and Mountainside was likely a bulk Marriott deposit as bronze, silver, and gold weeks in these ski resorts are pretty much dead issues, ski weeks sold out quickly but the other weeks were mostly a drag, and that is why nobody builds ski timeshares anymore.      :



I disagree that Park City is not attractive anytime other than winter.  There may be a lot of studios because the two Marriotts there are lockoffs and people can deposit both the one bed and the lockoff.  Park City in the summer (Gold season) is great.  Also before this glitch, they traded very well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2012)

*My conspiracy theory*

Marriott may be switching back to RCI, and it's not good news for most of us.  Someone on TUG, cannot remember who, is maybe an insider of RCI (?), and he said Disney would move to RCI from II a long time ago, before the move actually happened.  We didn't believe him.  

In recent months, the same guy also said Marriott would go to RCI and people were in denial.  Now I wonder if this insider is laughing at all of us because it was true.  So disappointing, seriously disappointing, if this is indeed the case.  

If RCI is getting Marriott, what process would we see?  We would see inventory suddenly disappear from II because they lost the exclusive contract, and RCI would get it eventually.  Maybe this switch is happening at exactly the same time as the price increase for the DC.  

RCI has a huge rental arm, and DVC was attracted to that.  Maybe Marriott is also loving the idea of renting inventory through RCI, rather than give it away to exchangers.  Marriott and RCI can control everything from this point forward.

Talk about devaluing Marriott.


----------



## K2Quick (May 28, 2012)

funtime said:


> I disagree that Park City is not attractive anytime other than winter.  There may be a lot of studios because the two Marriotts there are lockoffs and people can deposit both the one bed and the lockoff.  Park City in the summer (Gold season) is great.  Also before this glitch, they traded very well.



As someone who lives in the area, I'd rather spend a week at Park City in the summer than in the winter (and spend my ski days in Big and Little Cottonwood Canyons where the skiing is better anyway).  Park City is fantastic in the summer - perfect weather and plenty of things to do.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 28, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> As someone who lives in the area, I'd rather spend a week at Park City in the summer than in the winter (and spend my ski days in Big and Little Cottonwood Canyons where the skiing is better anyway).  Park City is fantastic in the summer - perfect weather and plenty of things to do.



Agreed! I was going to point out that the previous poster who talked about the weeks at Park City in the spring, summer & fall must have never been to Park City during these months. 

Park City is fantastic in the summer. Even the spring & fall weeks can be wonderful weather. We were in Park City a couple of weeks ago and it was gorgeous. I got some XYZ weeks last fall and offered them to extended family in the area. We had a great time, even in Oct!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129197

This is the thread.  I finally found it.  This guy seems to know someone.  So conspiracy theory goes with reality of inventory right now.  But I am hoping HOPING I am wrong.  

Keeping DVC means offering more high-end inventory, and Hilton has mostly Orlando (DVC has that one covered for members), Vegas, Oahu (Disney has that), and the Big Island.  They need the huge inventory Marriott offers.  

Wyndham's resorts are mostly not on the same plane in quality as Marriott.  Same with WorldMark.  Starwood has the inventory in II, too.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2012)

Didn't MVCI recently (last two or three years) sign a new agreement with II? If so, do we know the term of that agreement? 10 years? Information on that agreement is in the third post of the prior linked thread. With a new agreement within the last few years, I find it highly unlikely that MVCI resorts will move to RCI any time in the foreseeable future.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2012)

From Prospective Magizine archive 


> *Interval International And Marriott Vacation Club International Celebrate 20-year Relationship With Long-term Renewal
> Thursday, March 11, 2010*
> 
> Interval International, a prominent worldwide provider of vacation services and an operating segment of Interval Leisure Group, Inc. (Nasdaq: IILG), today announced the renewal of its master affiliation agreement with Marriott Vacation Club International, the timeshare division of Marriott International, Inc. (NYSE: MAR). The multi-year agreement extends the relationship first established in 1990 between two leaders in the shared ownership industry, each highly regarded for their commitment to quality, exemplary customer service, and innovation. ...



I guess 2 years could constitute a multi-year agreement.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> From Prospective Magizine archive
> 
> 
> I guess 2 years could constitute a multi-year agreement.



Not sure it would constitute "Long-term Renewal" though.


----------



## californiagirl (May 28, 2012)

This is really perplexing.  We bought a getaway at DSV I for Aug. Got a call from our daughter over the weekend, she and her husband will be coming to visit that exact week.  We only have a 1 bdrm unit. I went online and found what this thread is about: no availability!  Especially frustrating since the units were there recently.  I too am able to see short-stay availability.  I don't want to waste a week for that when the getaways were so inexpensive. I hope this is not another "enhancement" of the destinations program.


----------



## burg1121 (May 28, 2012)

Someone should ask the question to a sales rep at a presentation


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> Someone should ask the question to a sales rep at a presentation



While sure to be entertaining, I doubt it will draw any real answers that we can rely on.


----------



## wuv pooh (May 28, 2012)

burg1121 said:


> Someone should ask the question to a sales rep at a presentation



That is easy.  II is dead, buy DC points  

Have I got a deal for you  

The new indedpendent vacation company may be shopping its business to the highest bidder, but who knows.  I am sure they have an out clause with II and they have been going for 2 years.  Maybe RCI will pay more for the inventory, but probably a computer glitch.


----------



## LynnW (May 28, 2012)

There were so many weeks available as getaways at DSV1, DSV11 and SR when I booked a week in Nov and when I looked last week there were still lots of units available. I was thinking of booking another week and now they're all gone.

Lynn


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 29, 2012)

There are a few weeks on Hilton Head available in the November/December timeframe.  They are at Sunset Point, Harbor Point and Monarch.

Nothing at Grand Ocean, Barony or Surfwatch.  Nothing in Myrtle either.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 29, 2012)

This issue is not just affecting MVCI nresorts that are part of the DC - ALL MVCI globally is affected . There are no Spanish winter weeks showing at all and that is both Exchange and Getaway. So this must be a system issue for II.

Currently I have a request in for an exchage into Paris I'lle de France and Son Antem - is this being screwed by this isue ??


----------



## ilene13 (May 29, 2012)

There were also some units available to rent on the Marriott hotel site for Crystal Shores in October---they are no longer there.  I actually saw them on Friday and I was going to book it on Saturday--long gone!!!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 29, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> There were also some units available to rent on the Marriott hotel site for Crystal Shores in October---they are no longer there.  I actually saw them on Friday and I was going to book it on Saturday--long gone!!!



Not sure what you were looking for (view/number of days) but I can see half of October and half of November available for rent at Marriott.com as Crystal Shores.


----------



## Correcaminos (May 29, 2012)

*Problem with "our system"*

I just spoke to Tiffany at the Marriott II desk.  She checked with their IT folks and reported back to me that it is a problem in "our system" and that the IT team is working to get the weeks to appear again.  

As she said "it's not that the weeks aren't there, it's just that they are not showing up."

Hope to get things back and working again very soon!  Would appreciate you all posting when you see things working again.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

My hope is that when they do get this fixed, the inventory will be better since no one will have been able to score an exchange for a while and people have likely still been depositing weeks during the same time.


----------



## RBERR1 (May 29, 2012)

My question is does that mean the pending requests are still going through but not the instant match?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

RBERR1 said:


> My question is does that mean the pending requests are still going through but not the instant match?



Don't know, haven't seen anyone confirm that they have had an ongoing searched filled since Friday when this all started.


----------



## siesta (May 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> My hope is that when they do get this fixed, the inventory will be better since no one will have been able to score an exchange for a while and people have likely still been depositing weeks during the same time.


I was thinking the same thing, place those ongoing requests now. When the deposits come back your more likely to make a match.

All the conspiracy theories were a good laugh, either marriott owners are incredibly nervous and paranoid, or they have great imagination and sense of humor. However, I was surprised not to see the "marriott is switching to rci" one, unless I missed it while skimming thru.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

siesta said:


> However, I was surprised not to see the "marriott is switching to rci" one, unless I missed it while skimming thru.



Post #42..


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

Everyone laughed when people talked about DVC going to RCI, too.  I was one of them.  Boy, were we all wrong.  

It would never surprise me to see Marriott move to RCI for the rental arm alone.  Marriott wants people in their new point system, and I doubt they care anything about owners' love of II.  DVC didn't care one bit.


----------



## Bourne (May 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Everyone laughed when people talked about DVC going to RCI, too.  I was one of them.  Boy, were we all wrong.
> 
> It would never surprise me to see Marriott move to RCI for the rental arm alone.  Marriott wants people in their new point system, and I doubt they care anything about owners' love of II.  DVC didn't care one bit.



And the fact that RCI's support for a point based system is now light years ahead of II.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2012)

One theme that I've seen from several people who have taken update in the last  several months is that Marriott owners will not be able to "trade up" in II by the time the June 14th deadline arrives.  From the posts it seems that the conversation was primarily in terms of size.  It has already been reported that the Marriott studios are not pulling 2 bedroom units except in the off off season.  The restriction may be lifted the day of the exchange or the day before but it seems firmly in place throughout most of flexchange time.  Perhaps this "glitch" came about while trying to program the system restricting the 1 bedroom lock offs to match with 2 bedrooms as well.  

Hopefully we will have an answer soon.  I'm hoping for the "nothing is changing and you will be able to trade your units through II like you always have be able to do in the past."


----------



## Caribbean-lover (May 29, 2012)

This is what just came up on II community forum from Interval itself:
"To all members concerned about Marriott inventory not showing up in their search, we are aware there is a technical issue and we are currently working on resolving it. We will be sure to post an update as soon as possible.  Sorry for the inconvenience  and thank you for your patience as we are working quickly to resolve this issue."


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> One theme that I've seen from several people who have taken update in the last  several months is that Marriott owners will not be able to "trade up" in II by the time the June 14th deadline arrives.  From the posts it seems that the conversation was primarily in terms of size.  It has already been reported that the Marriott studios are not pulling 2 bedroom units except in the off off season.  The restriction may be lifted the day of the exchange or the day before but it seems firmly in place throughout most of flexchange time.  Perhaps this "glitch" came about while trying to program the system restricting the 1 bedroom lock offs to match with 2 bedrooms as well.
> 
> Hopefully we will have an answer soon.  I'm hoping for the "nothing is changing and you will be able to trade your units through II like you always have be able to do in the past."



The only people we have heard from that have indicated that owners will not be able to "trade up" in II anymore is the sales staff that is desperate to make a sale using the FUD sales technique.

While I have noticed that our studios can see fewer 2BRs than our 1BR. The 1BR units can seem to see the same number of 2BRs as the 2BR units can. I haven't seen where the restriction on studios not seeing 2BR units is still in effect during flexchange. I have experiences a situation where a studio couldn't see a 3BR during flex, but an II rep was able to confirm the exchange over the phone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

Caribbean-lover said:


> This is what just came up on II community forum from Interval itself:
> "To all members concerned about Marriott inventory not showing up in their search, we are aware there is a technical issue and we are currently working on resolving it. We will be sure to post an update as soon as possible.  Sorry for the inconvenience  and thank you for your patience as we are working quickly to resolve this issue."


That was a long time coming.  Why did they wait so long.  :rofl: This is a huge relief for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That was a long time coming.  Why did they wait so long.  :rofl: This is a huge relief for me.



Or maybe it is just the "company line" to cover up bigger things?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Or maybe it is just the "company line" to cover up bigger things?


We do love our conspiracy theories on TUG, don't we?   

You have no idea how happy I am that II didn't lose Marriott.  I haven't even paid my fees for 2013 for my first week.  I am only just recognized as a Marriott owner this month.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> The only people we have heard from that have indicated that owners will not be able to "trade up" in II anymore is the sales staff that is desperate to make a sale using the FUD sales technique.
> 
> While I have noticed that our studios can see fewer 2BRs than our 1BR. The 1BR units can seem to see the same number of 2BRs as the 2BR units can. I haven't seen where the restriction on studios not seeing 2BR units is still in effect during flexchange. I have experiences a situation where a studio couldn't see a 3BR during flex, but an II rep was able to confirm the exchange over the phone.



I am not saying this will happen but offering something I think may be more plausible than the Marriott's disappeared because they are changing to RCI.  My 1 bedroom could see the 99.5% of the same 2 bedroom inventory outside of flexchange as the 2 bedroom last week too. My theory was that possibly they are reprogramming it NOW so that the 1 bedrooms won't see as much as the 2 bedrooms and in reprogramming the glitch occurred.  I'm hoping it's all FUD too.  Since I bought post DC I can't enroll, I've been very happy with what I can get with a Marriott lock off and hope it continues.  If it changes I will try to dump it and move on.


----------



## siesta (May 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Post #42..


now im not surprised at all


----------



## bogey21 (May 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Marriott may be switching back to RCI, and it's not good news for most of us.



I remember feeling betrayed when Marriott switched from RCI to II years ago.  It looks like what goes around comes around.  Maybe!!

George


----------



## answeeney (May 29, 2012)

I'll throw another random theory into the fray with absolutely no evidence to back it up.

There's speculation that DC is due to be extended to Europe and Asia on 5 June. Maybe that means a need for reprogramming the computer? Maybe also it means a need for some inventory to match up with all those PlusPoints that the new influx of DC members will be granted on sign up?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> My hope is that when they do get this fixed, the inventory will be better since no one will have been able to score an exchange for a while and people have likely still been depositing weeks during the same time.





siesta said:


> I was thinking the same thing, place those ongoing requests now. When the deposits come back your more likely to make a match.


Great minds think alike.  I just put in an ongoing search yesterday, thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cobra1950 (May 29, 2012)

ok, it is now 4:50 pm Eastern on Tuesday but nothing changed on II website.  It is nice they tell us again there is a problem but interesting nothing changed......


----------



## sb2313 (May 29, 2012)

There's more hhi weeks, most Orlando resorts are coming back and ocean pointe has inventory thru next year. So it's coming back, just not quickly at all


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

Can see Grande Vista inventory through August 2012 and Ocean Pionte in to 2013. Still nothing for Lakeshore Reserve though.


----------



## jpc763 (May 29, 2012)

I can see Marriott inventory, but cannot see any Canyon Villa inventory, even the summer weeks!

I have a request in for a week there next spring and have been watching daily as other weeks show up, then over the weekend, nothing.

Today, still nothing.


----------



## jme (May 29, 2012)

Correcaminos said:


> As she said "it's not that the weeks aren't there, it's just that they are not showing up."



i get the same story when asking about my winning lottery ticket....


----------



## enma (May 29, 2012)

I can see tons of Marriotts in the USA but none of the European resorts or the ones in Thailand show up.


----------



## ilene13 (May 29, 2012)

I just looked at all destinations from Oct 5, 2012 to April 20, 2012 using a Surfwatch July 4th week for 2013.  There were very few Marriott's listed.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 30, 2012)

Getaways to Surfwatch, Barony Beach, Grand Ocean and Ocean Watch have been added in Nov/Dec.


----------



## NJMOM2 (May 30, 2012)

All Marriotts appear to back in II.


----------



## mlfrancis (May 30, 2012)

*much ado about nothing*

it wasn't just Marriott resorts that were missing, today there is a lot more inventory than there was last night, particularly in terms of the Caribbean...


----------



## jlepstein1 (May 30, 2012)

*Lots of inventory*



mlfrancis said:


> it wasn't just Marriott resorts that were missing, today there is a lot more inventory than there was last night, particularly in terms of the Caribbean...



It seems that the systems problem has been solved.  This morning there was lots of available inventory in the resorts that I follow. Ocean Pointe and Newport Coast both had many available weeks and it was possible to trade a one bedroom for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 30, 2012)

I see quite a bit now, but still some missing that should still be there.


----------



## VacationForever (May 30, 2012)

jlepstein1 said:


> It seems that the systems problem has been solved.  This morning there was lots of available inventory in the resorts that I follow. Ocean Pointe and Newport Coast both had many available weeks and it was possible to trade a one bedroom for a 2 bedroom.



Received email confirmation from II early morning that my request to trade for a week at Newport Coast in April 2013 was matched.


----------



## JPrisco (May 30, 2012)

I am seeing 3BR at Ocean Pointe and MGV with my MGV studio.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 30, 2012)

I think most of the inventory is back.  I agree that some stuff is still missing, though.  So much for the hope there would be lots of great NEW inventory available since no one was able to exchange for four days.  I really do not see anything new. Maybe a couple weeks (and just a handful at most)  cleared the Marriott preference period over the weekend, and hit Interval without that preference last night, but those weeks were far and few between.

I think some people (and myself included) thought I would get matched or find a gem NOT under marriott preference.  Didn't happen for me.  I'm glad to see some Marriott studios pulling larger units in Florida for storm season and other off dates.  I tested my Willowridge studio and I see the same as other studio owners have reported.  My studio still doesn't pull larger size units in prime seasons, though.


----------



## kjd (May 30, 2012)

It's coming back but still is not right.  Glad it's an IT problem and not something else.  Just picked off a SurfWatch three bedroom the week before Thanksgiving for a one bedroom Grand Chateau.  Couldn't see a lot of other US Marriotts though.  Hopefully, they'll get this mess straightened out so we can all relax.


----------



## californiagirl (May 30, 2012)

I can see an abundance of inventory.  I can trade my DSV efficiency for a 3 bedrm at Ocean Point in Oct.  I realize this is off season, but it is also outside of flexchange.  I can also pull a MOC 1 bdrm in Sept, again shoulder season, but a prime resort and a larger unit, outside of flexchange.  I think for now we can say myth busted to the sales reps who tell people that they will only get like for like when trading.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jun 1, 2012)

sptung said:


> Received email confirmation from II early morning that my request to trade for a week at Newport Coast in April 2013 was matched.



Mine was matched for  2013 as well.


----------

